
Show HN: Detect student emotions for online schools - garinthengineer
http://www.studentemotions.com
======
garinthengineer
My name is Ilya, CEO of Student Emotions. Feel free to ask me any question. I
made this app to help online schools make their classes better and more
engaging. The interviews indicated that their content is already good, now
motivation is a challenge. I believe when online school understands student
emotions they can make more what is interesting and engaging, and less what is
boring or not interesting.

------
wdoronin
Very cool! Good luck with it

------
locean
Love it

------
juleemakeup
Cool idea, saw you on PH yesterday.

~~~
garinthengineer
Julee, thank you for your support.

